# I feel wet?



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just sat in dog piss. But the real problem was that i didn't care. Instead of cleaning it up off my couch I just decided to sit down it and "feel wet". :x :x :x :x     :!:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i want u so much right now :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah hes just such a f-ing hippy hahahaha.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh Kenny...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: i totally found the answer to my question today. it was almost like i reached the shores of nirvana. **lock dogs outside room ---> no more worries about piss on couch ---> freedom.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Cloverstone said:


> LOL...I have to say I clicked on this thread because of the title Kenny, I gotta get my mind out of the gutter apparently. :twisted:


hahaha me to erin i must confess.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm guilty as well


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

The gutter is good, people sometimes think they are too good for the gutter. I say, NO WAY. There are rats in the gutter, if we didnt have gutters our streets would be rife with poo and dog piss (althogh we have kenny to sort that out). Ode to the gutter.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I lived in a gutter for a month half way around the world with kids who lived on the streets and slept underground in sewer pipes where it was warm (very cold in the winter in Ukraine) and it changed my life. Great experience. Very humbling. Breaks my heart. I love those kids. Bless them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wow ,another episode of kenny adventures!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are many.  .. and even DP is one of them :? Let the wrong wave take me this time I guess. :wink: :|


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Nah theres no wrong wave..its just about how you let it take you and where you end up because of it.All journeys have bumps in the road..and every ocean has its sharks..i thinks..scratches head.. :?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mmm i like that. thats deep.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> mmm i like that. thats deep.


ahhhhhh deep 
hahaha


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

hahahahaha....poor peachy.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: deep is good. the ocean is deep - and it is good.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

here we go back to being "wet" again. **takes dip in ocean**


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Yes the ocean is very deep lol.Its as deep as the journey through the doorways of our eyes to our souls. :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy fuck - now that's DEEP.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Still thinkin' about that one. WOW, ya yer right!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im in awe of everything in this thread.


----------

